# DA vs Chorus



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

hi all

i'm currently contemplating upgrading my current groupset from Shimano 105 to with DA or Chorus. I've seen them both offered at about the same price, so now I would like some opinions.

Ergonomically, I don't mind either Shimano or Campy. As mentioned, I'm currently on 105 (10 speed) and used to have a bike with Campy Daytona 9speed.

My bike is a 2007 LOOK 565, and I guess the only thing is that I am now running Dura Ace wheelset (WH7801SL) which I think are great wheels, but if I do go for campy, then I'll have to get new wheels too...

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

DA all the way. :thumbsup: 

I would definately go with DA because of the fact that it's the best shimano has to offer and you won't have to change out the wheels. Chorus is not the best campy has, and I think even if you were comparing DA to Record I would go with DA.


----------



## Chompers (Feb 3, 2004)

I think Chorus is the better group, but I don't know enough to warrent buying a new wheelset.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

The Campy fanboys say Chorus is equivalent to DA. That's the usual defensive bullshit from people who only own one bike at the moment - Campy equipped. By the time I'm through I will have bikes with Shimano and Campy, both double and triple setups, so at least I can strive for some objectivity.

Far as I can tell, my Ultegra equipped Giant shifts as well or better than Record. Certainly quieter and more seamless. So well, I haven't bothered to upgrade to DA (it does have a DA rear). The bike came stock that way. I also had less problem getting it dialed in (derailleurs adjusted). 

Campy fanboys will mock how the cables come out the shifters on Shimano, but I find the barrel adjusters on the cable are more readily accessible and more sensitive than downtube adjusters, which Campy requires. Which I suspect is one reason I have more trouble getting Campy dialed in. Campy looks nice, Shimano works right.

Chorus is cheaper than DA though, particularly the shifters. You can get them for low $200 range at year end closeout. Also brakes. You can get Chorus brakes, particularly the pre-2007 ones, for $130 (both calipers). I don't like all the microtrimming of Campy front derailleurs though.


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Are you able to sell the wheels for a decent amount? If so, I would personally make the switch. I'm certainly not a Shimano hater, but absolutely prefer Campy any day. To me, the difference in quality is incomparable. I have shimano equipped MTN bikes, and enjoy many of their group's features. However, on the road, its all campy. Chorus is a top notch groupset, and who cares if it's not their top end... Saying that is like saying a Honda Accord is better than a BMW 5 series just because its not BMW's top end model. That being said, If you can't get much for the wheels, then its probably in your best interest to stick with Shimano... Switching between brands is a pain. All groups function the same. They all, hopefully, get you out riding your bike... To me, with Campy, it comes down to the details, the finer things.


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

and if you don't like all the microtrim, then get the new Campy QuickShift shifters/FD.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Which hoods do u prefer, i like campy shimano does not work for me but i have owned and worked on both i find that a campy bike is easier to get tuned in nice (i own one and work on campy more than shimano, so i may be more familiar with campy) As to the poster who commented on louder if its tuned right very very little difference apart from freewheel. Campy has fd micro tuning from chorus up, get it is the best feature on any bike i own. You can get conversion cassettes Miche from campy to shimano and vice versa.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

This is like asking, "What's better, a hammer or a hammer?".


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Freehub Body*

On Mavic wheels you can change the freehub body to Shimano or Campy. I think this is a $40 part. Can you change it on the Shimano wheelset? Worth looking into.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I have owned bikes outfitted with Record, Chorus, Dura Ace and Ultegra. Based on my experiences, I like Shimano better in everything other than the shape of the hoods.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I just went from DA/ultegra to chorus. I prefer the looks of the campy, and even though the hood shape is more"ergo" with shimano, my hands aren't numb after longer rides anymore. I prefer the campy front derailleur's shifting far better than DA. 
I find that campy's a bit more touchy/finicky to get dialed in, but seems better. 
As for cable tension, the newer shimano has them on the cables but I don't have any problem reaching the bottom of the headtube for barrel adjusters. 
I think its a moot point though. No need to adjust anything. 
I don't mind the cables coming out of shimano shifters. 
Its really a coin toss. Go with what you really want. Develop your own opinions. 
Sram is next on my hit list. Probably when Rival gets tweeked with "red" like improvements.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

flyboy50 said:


> I would definately go with DA because of the fact that it's the best shimano has to offer and you won't have to change out the wheels. Chorus is not the best campy has, and I think even if you were comparing DA to Record I would go with DA.


I have Ultegra, DA & Record – I wouldn't exactly use the above rationalization coz you mind end up buying the best car "Toyota" has to offer rather than buying the 2nd top in the Ferrari range!

All top end groups are nice - Chorus is the same weight as DA and has the carbon bling factor. Change mechanism is very precise with a click, lasts longer than anything shimano has to offer – if you upgrade the chain, cassette and brakes to record you will save an additional 100 g or so making it even lighter than DA and it should still fall within you DA budget. DA on the other hand has a smoother shift and steel finish so would look good on a steel frame with chrome lugs for that mellow Sunday ride.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Remember, Campy is built by Italians that go out and get trashed on vino during their lunch break before they make your components and Dura Ace is made by Japanese that go out and get trashed on Sake during their lunch break before they make your components. 

So it really doesn't matter much..... :cryin:


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

android said:


> Remember, Campy is built by Italians that go out and get trashed on vino during their lunch break before they make your components and Dura Ace is made by Japanese that go out and get trashed on Sake during their lunch break before they make your components.
> 
> So it really doesn't matter much..... :cryin:


Actually, Campy is now made by Romanians who are drunk on vodka all the time. Only campys carbon rims are made in Italy now.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Romanians are angry all the time because they are, well, Romanian. That alone tells me not to buy from them.


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow ... a little racism there ...


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Rubber Lizard said:


> Actually, Campy is now made by Romanians who are drunk on vodka all the time. Only campys carbon rims are made in Italy now.


Wow! Are you joking or is it true some Campy parts are now made in Romania? I heard a rumor around 2 years ago that only Record was still made in Italy but that some parts on Chorus and lower levels were made in the Far East.


----------



## StreamerT10 (Oct 6, 2007)

Clevor said:


> Wow! Are you joking or is it true some Campy parts are now made in Romania? I heard a rumor around 2 years ago that only Record was still made in Italy but that some parts on Chorus and lower levels were made in the Far East.


Definitely Romania.

sweetnsour - you ever been to Romania? You'd understand.


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

I've never been there myself, but my best friend is in Moldova as part of the Peace Corps. Other than the usual crime that exists in all areas of the world, I think the people there are very nice and friendly. Even if it is true that Campy parts are made there, I don't have a problem with it.

Check his PC blog here.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

My sarcasm is obviously lost on the internet. 
Yes, almost all campy is made in Romania now. Most of the lower end product has been made there for years. Italy has been outsourcing production to Romania for a long time, Sidi shoes are made there as are many other Italian shoe brands. 
I could go on a rant about campy-o-philes mocking my components made in the far east, but I won't.


----------

